# New Argentina logo - What do you think?



## SerfCity (Mar 9, 2006)

This will be the new logo for Argentina as a tourist destination. 










I don't like it very much, but its target audience are foreigners. 

So, what do you think of it?


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Very simple and I would visit Argentina for the mestizo culture and where's that? There's nothing signifying mestizo in that logo...


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

Looks more like a logo for soap or so. 
Like soms big cheap market that has handsoap in a bottle, you know?
Reminds me too of other toilet accessories. Light, blue and clear. 
This does not make me think of a country called Argentina.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

What does a country need a logo for?

I never understood that.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

It looks like the 1000-meter tower planned for Buenos Aires if you rotate the logo 90° clockwise.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

It looks like a logo for an airline.


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

DiggerD21 said:


> It looks like a logo for an airline.


That was my first thought as well. It looks neither good or bad, to be honest.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

OtAkAw said:


> Very simple and I would visit Argentina for the mestizo culture and where's that? There's nothing signifying mestizo in that logo...


:crazy:

I think you are confusing Argentina with Chile.

And even if this where the case, how the hell would ANY country represent that?


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

The logo is nice, simple but nice


----------



## SerfCity (Mar 9, 2006)

OtAkAw said:


> Very simple and I would visit Argentina for the mestizo culture and where's that? There's nothing signifying mestizo in that logo...


The culture is quite unique, (tango, gauchos) but is has strong influences from immigrant groups, most notably italian and spanish. So, if you're looking for _mestizo culture_ you're going to be very dissapointed. 

About the logo, I agree with most people.It doesn't look good, reminds me of SeaWorld or something like that.


----------



## AzN8oi (Apr 24, 2004)

what do the colors represent?


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Not exciting or funky. Conservative & boring to be honest... same goes for their airline livery, by the way.


----------



## latennisguy (Jul 26, 2005)

looks like crap...what does that say about Argentina?


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

for me the Logo is OK but the color is dull.


----------

